# PNW vs One Up



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

After looking at prices and weights, decided the Fall Line R isn't worth it.

So any thoughts on PNW Loam vs OneUp V2?


----------



## Danzzz88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't mind my V2, fell a bit for the marketing crap about stack height and it having all the performance of more expensive droppers for less money. It seems to have the slightest bit of rotation side to side ever since I clamped the bike in a stand which results in a slight annoying knock when it hits either end of rotation, didn't seem to take much for that to happen. Lever is pretty crappy quality, thin soft metal where mounting screws bolt to, fitment is a bit of a faff and it can have inconsistent cable pull, sometimes you feel you have to pull it hard initially to get it operating smoothly but then it works ok. Basically it's a decent dropper, especially for the money but it isn't perfect or of the utmost highest build quality, which at first glance out the box may not seem obvious but in use you can tell it's not as refined as it could be not because of surface finish but quality of materials and construction. I think not having a way to clamp the cable housing near the bottom of the dropper and only locking in the cable itself is not great, means you can tug the cable hose around a bit which is probably part of the reason for inconsistent performance and lever stiction. But end of the day it's cheap and gets the job done with no major issues, worth the money for sure, but don't expect a Chris King hub quality experience.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I bought the One Up after rebuilding my 9 Point 8 one time. Big PIA. The One Up is easy to take apart, clean and grease. Have one on the wife's bike as well. For the cost and weight. You can't beat it IMHO.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've handled several of both. OneUp's are on my bikes. Gotta be the easiest post to service out there. Very simple, very clever. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ve had great luck with the V1 Post that outlasted my fox transfer. I moved the V1 to my hardtail and bought the V2 but haven’t installed it yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I’ve got a 185 Bike Yoke Revive plus two 210mm OneUps (V2).
The Revive is the best post I could ever imagine. After 3 years of hard use it still pops to the top with a solid “thunk!’ every time.
But the OneUps’ performance isn’t far behind — that’s why I’ve got two of them. Well, that and the price. Anyway the OneUp post works really well; I’d buy another one.
In fact, I already did. For my GF’s bike. She’s happy with it, too.
=sParty


----------



## Boner Champ (Mar 31, 2015)

I've put thousands of miles on a Reverb, Thomson, 2 Transfers, and 3 Revives - They've all had issues, whether that be sagging, sticking, or leaking. The two OneUps I have now, however, have not had any issues in the same hours/miles that it took for all the others to develop issues. I've just had to clean and regrease em both a couple times, and they're still going strong. 

It goes down, back up smoothly at a speed I like, it doesn't sag, and it's cheaper than all the others I've owned. Can't really ask for more than that.

Although I love both of mine and have had zero issues, I empathize with Danzzz above. Everyone seems to praise the Bike Yoke Revive, but I went through 3 of them, all legit through warranty. They were the 34.9mm Max version though, whereas most are probably talking about the regular ones.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Upgraded to the Loam from the Rainier....great post IMHO. Paired with a OneUp lever though because I like the shape/size vs. the PNW lever. FWIW, PNW (acronym much?) has a lifetime warranty on their stuff....even retroactively. That kind of spoke loudly to me about the stance on their product. Not to mention, they are extremely responsive to their customers.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Joe Handlebar said:


> Paired with a OneUp lever though because I like the shape/size


I like the OneUp lever, too. Tried KS, Wolftooth, BikeYoke and one or two others -- def like OneUp's lever best.
=sParty


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lazy Squirrel said:


> I've put thousands of miles on a Reverb, Thomson, 2 Transfers, and 3 Revives - They've all had issues, whether that be sagging, sticking, or leaking. The two OneUps I have now, however, have not had any issues in the same hours/miles that it took for all the others to develop issues. I've just had to clean and regrease em both a couple times, and they're still going strong.


Ditto that. My revive snapped in half in under 1 season of use. Otherwise it was very nice.

I like that OneUp doesn't come with a remote. I'm partial to Wolftooth there and simply would never use it.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

TwoTone said:


> After looking at prices and weights, decided the Fall Line R isn't worth it.
> 
> So any thoughts on PNW Loam vs OneUp V2?


In 34.9 diameter, 9.8 wins in weight by a lot. Almost by 100g IIRC. Don't know what's up with those light cartridge posts in this size. They just become very heavy.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have two 210mm OneUp posts. The main issue I have with these is that they both rattled at full extension. There's supposed to be two wrappings of electrical tape from the factory on the cartridge to prevent this. Well the first posts had no tape and the newer one had just a bit over one wrapping. So I've had to take both droppers apart to fix the rattling. The 180mm OneUp I had on a previous bike worked flawlessly though.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I always ran Fox Transfers, but decided to try a PNW on my most recent build. I'm sold. I've been running the Bachelor post (30.6, 170mm) and it's been flawless and maintenance free. The Loam Lever is also great and by far my favorite trigger I've used. 

I haven't dealt with it yet, but I have also read that PNW customer service is top notch.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I have 3 PNW seat posts of 3 different bikes, a Bachelor and 2 Loams. No maintenance, no servicing - they just work every single time.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

It's good to hear all this positive feedback about PNW droppers. I don't own one, have zero experience with them (no riding buddies with them or anything) so hearing from so many people with positive experience here leaves me open to considering one in the future.
=sParty


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

Decided on PNW for their warranty! I have 3: 2 loam on mtbs and 1 rainier on my gravel. Works as well as my old gen transfers so far.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

I like my One Up...I'm 220 and have to ride a lot smaller rock gardens at speed. Good to know that others are pretty happy with theirs.


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

I've had my OneUp 180mm V2 for about a year and a half now, it's been great. Occasionally unscrewed the collar to clean/lube and also did a rebuild (very easy and cheap procedure) several months ago. It's been running strong with no issues. It does have a very slight amount of rotational play, but nothing that bothers me at all. I use the Wolftooth light action lever with no problems, but I am curious to try the OneUp lever since they mention it's in a different position more like the shifter.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jasonp22 said:


> I am curious to try the OneUp lever since they mention it's in a different position more like the shifter.


It is and that's what I prefer about it. Positionwise, my Wolftooth LA lever mimicked a downshifter paddle whereas the OneUp dropper lever mimics an upshifter paddle. Much more ergonomic for my particular wrist & hand. 
=sParty


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sparticus said:


> It is and that's what I prefer about it. Positionwise, my Wolftooth LA lever mimicked a downshifter paddle whereas the OneUp dropper lever mimics an upshifter paddle. Much more ergonomic for my particular wrist & hand.
> =sParty


Yeah, I will definitely have to give it a shot then. I'm constantly scraping the outside of my thumb against the end of the LA lever - not enough to be a problem, just a slight annoyance based on my hand position.


----------



## Boner Champ (Mar 31, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> It is and that's what I prefer about it. Positionwise, my Wolftooth LA lever mimicked a downshifter paddle whereas the OneUp dropper lever mimics an upshifter paddle. Much more ergonomic for my particular wrist & hand.
> =sParty


Same - I had used the Wolf Tooth LA for years but now prefer the OneUp for the reason you mentioned. It's just tucked under more, and my thumb doesn't have to swing around as much to get to it.

I also really like that I can set up the cable tension so that I just barely have to press the lever to get it to actuate. It's almost like a button at that point, like an AXS paddle.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, found a Transfer take off for the price of the OneUp/Loam so I went for it.


----------



## MTB Engineer (Feb 15, 2021)

All posts that use the Wintec cartridge like OneUp and PNW have proven reliable. I run one from one manufacturer or another on all my bikes as Transfers and Reverbs are just too much of a hassle and cost to service. As long as you go for one where you can adjust the cartridge pressure and not the fully sealed oil emulsion version there should be no problems.


----------



## GOOOO (Mar 20, 2008)

After two years, my PNW Cascade dropper's nylon cable snapped. The replacement part was $5 but was out of stock (b/c of Covid?). Anyway, I got in contact with PNW and they asked if I was the original owner and if I could provide a receipt or record of ordering it. I did. They said they could fix it and tune it -- all under their lifetime warranty. They sent me a prepaid label, I sent if from socal to norcal (their service center) on Monday and had it back by Friday. It was amazing. Loam lever is pretty smooth too. I've had a KS Lev and also have a BikeYoke Revive/Triggy on another bike.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a bachelor that works fine, other than being slow even at max pressure.

Agree with the Wintec with adjustable air comment above. Adjustable is mandatory. I had air run out of a non adjustable cartridge before, it was a replacement just for air. Most expensive air I ever bought.

Shifter is Shimano. Highly recommended for people who like their lever to be similar to a shifter. It's in the same spot and with Shimano's Ispec has a lot of adjustability.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Since the price difference between PNW and OneUp is 30€ (included remote), which dropper post is better?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a first gen Transfer for years now and it started to get a bit sticky but is still smooth and has very little play.
Just got the oneup and installation was smooth but it has noticeable more play than the old Transfer out of the box.
Latest addition is the Cascade which has less play than the oneup.
To early to tell how the v2 and cascade will hold up but they were both considerable cheaper.


----------



## Malio Bros. (May 16, 2021)

I’m debating whether or not I should go with a PNW Loam or OneUp V2 as well. Coming from the stock 125mm on my XL Trek from ‘17, I can fit either squeeze in a 150mm PNW or 160mm (shortened from 180) V2 on the frame. Price is a wash but PNW warranty is lifetime vs. 2 years on the V2. Not sure whether the V2 and the extra 10mm is the way to go or the PNW with the nifty colour matching on my Loam grips.


----------

